# Excel Power Programming with VBA example files.



## eat_cress (Aug 1, 2012)

This is a little bit of a long shot, but I thought I'd give it a go.

I recently had the book 'Excel 2010 Power Programming with VBA' purchased for me as an ebook by a relative. However, when they were buying it for me, they didnt read the small print on the site that states:

*"Note:* CD-ROM/DVD and other supplementary materials are not included as part of eBook file."

I have contacted Wiley directly and they have advised that there is nothing I can do about this, and they won't do a refund as its an ebook so there is no way to 'return' it (as I could have just copied it, etc). Anyway, this kinda sucks, as full price was paid for this (despite there being torrents for it available), and the price paid for the ebook is the same as if the physical book was purchased (minus postage and packaging).

So my relative is out of pocket by £33 (I dont really have the heart to tell them the situation though), and its hard to follow through the book without the example files. 

A lot of books let you just download the example files these days (especially if they're offering an ebook option), so I assumed this would be the case with this one, but apparently not.

Anyway, to cut a long story short, I don't suppose anyone knows if it is possible to find these files anywhere? I have tried to look online for them but can't seem to locate them at all.

Or if anyone else has used this book, do they feel it is still possible to learn from it without the example files?

Thanks


----------



## hiker95 (Aug 1, 2012)

eat_cress,

Maybe something in the link that follows will assist you in learning VBA:

*Training / Books / Sites* as of 06/10/2012
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?641953-Learning-VBA-at-a-late-age


----------

